# Is it normal to get THIS EXCITED?!



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

This is feeling is _amazing_. I LOVE training with Killian, I get so excited on Thursdays because we leave for training on Friday at 230!! I LOVE working Killian, I love our training club, I love the people, just not the drive(3hrs).* I am THRILLED, SO EXCITED!!!!!!!* I get this way EVERY Thursday!!!


*I'M SO DANG EXCITED!!!!!
*

:happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:

:doggieplayball:


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I think its totally cool


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I think it's awesome that you love it! 3 hours though, :wild:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I love your enthusiasm!!!!!!!! You've got such a great outlook on training.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I know, but the training is at the breeders. I love that Killian gets to check in with his family back there. They have an AMAZING training facility. It's totally worth it, HOWEVER, since it's 3 hours away, we only go every other Friday.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Our training field is across the street from my work


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> Our training field is across the street from my work


Oh you are SO lucky!! The training is really worth the drive. Only the best for Killian.... It's so worth the drive. I'm even more excited because my hubby is going to be able to tag along this time!!

His first training session EVER. I think he is going to love it. He loves working Killian at home.... 

This is going to be FUN!!!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> Our training field is across the street from my work


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

That is so cool you are so hyped up to go work. I'm the same way its such an adrenaline rush working Jinx I came home all super pumped up at how amazin she is. Something about actually seeing your dog go into work mode and actually doing something that comes natural to them you just feel so lucky to be there at the end of the leash witnessing it.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Holmeshx2 said:


> That is so cool you are so hyped up to go work. I'm the same way its such an adrenaline rush working Jinx I came home all super pumped up at how amazing she is. Something about actually seeing your dog go into work mode and actually doing something that comes natural to them you just feel so lucky to be there at the end of the leash witnessing it.


I think that's it. I love seeing him work, it comes SO NATURALLY for him. He LOVES it, he thrives for it. The whole drive home, I'm just on a high from training. Which is good because I usually get in around 2am!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Anything to do with Killian would make me this excited too... I finally get to get back to Schutzhund this Sunday. I'm trying to keep my excitement down.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Are you working Titan??


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Yep, been going to training but Titon has not been with me yet. Weather kept getting in the way of evaluations. I've been going to help out.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

HEY! Where are the new pictures of TITAN YOU OWE US????


----------

